

PowerShell Tip: Providers - blazzerbg
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/CodeBetter/~3/q4ud2mWMGzE/powershell-tip-provider s.aspx

======
trezor
This is actually pretty cool. I always looked at PowerShell as some beefed up
version of cmd.exe with .NET Extensions.

Looking at this it would seem like the entire cmd.exe-behaviour found in
PowerShell is based on alieses for .NET functions found in various providers.
Basically the exact opposite of how I thought it worked.

I guess the fact that I never noticed or even thought of looking tells
something about how smoothly this was implemented. Now I feel like trying to
write my own provider, but can't come up with any decent ideas for what it
should work against.

